# I've missed you all !! From: Wizard (Doc)



## wizard (Jun 9, 2013)

*The main reason for this post is that I haven't been on IAP for a while and just wanted say Hello and that I've missed you all! *


*Doc*


_
_*This is a long post and you really don’t have to read it. If anyone is interested, I wanted to share what I’ve been up to..... It may be boring..I just started typing and really didn't feel like editing...it's just what I was thinking to say this morning because I had the time...  
*

Over the past several months, my medical practice patient load has almost tripled. 

   It all started about 15 years ago when I started treating a small group of patients with a condition that very few doctors knew about and are many still do not.   It was, and still is, commonly misdiagnosed and, as a result, many children and adults suffer.  Many patients go undiagnosed.  Many are diagnosed incorrectly with conditions such as psychosis, schizophrenia, major depression, bipolar disorder, and conduct disorders. Without proper treatment, these patients may gradually lose the ability to go to school or work. Some patients are placed in mental hospitals or, in some cases, institutionalized if untreated over an extended period. The illness is caused by streptococcal bacteria, with abrupt onset of psychiatric symptoms usually following a week or two following an episode of strep throat. The condition is known as PANDAS (Pediatric Autoimmune Neuropsychiatric Disorder Associated with Group A Streptococcal Infection). Initially, it was thought that it only occurred in children; however, it is now known to also occur in adults.  In most patients, simple strep throat is treated with antibiotics and the symptoms subside and disappear.  However, in genetically predisposed individuals, the antibodies made by the body to destroy strep bacteria mistakenly recognize the proteins on the surface of brain cells as being Strep.  As a result, certain parts of brain are attacked, become inflamed, swollen, and eventually the brain cells or neurons die if the condition is left untreated for an extended period of time.  Another way of putting it is that the brain gets caught up in what you could term “Friendly Fire”.  It is now known that this illness can also occur in adults. 

  I have attached a link in the event anyone is interested:

NIMH Pediatrics Developmental Neuroscience Branch

[FONT=&quot]http://m.wmctv.com/autojuice?targetUrl=http%3a%2f%2fwww.wmctv.com%2fstory%2f22297818%2fkids-catch-ocd-from-form-of-strep[/FONT]

  Recently, parents of children and many of the families including those who have I have treated over the years have started a movement consisting of support groups to increase awareness of the disorder. As a result, organizations have been founded; a social media presence on Facebook has been introduced.  Multiple websites including one at the National Institutes of Health on the disorder were created. About two months ago, I testified before a U.S.Congressional committee regarding three pieces of legislation to support education for medical students, residents and physicians in multiple specialties, to increase awareness, institute a mandate to insurance companies to cover treatment for PANDAS, and to pay for a treatment called IVIG .  Two of the pieces of legislation have been approved by the U.S. Senate.

   I now have patients that are coming from different states and countries.  As a result, for the past several months, I have been working 6, and at times 7 days of the week with ungodly hours …..Leaving work usually between 9 to 11 PM.  


I want to tell you a story….about the attached pictures to this post. The patient in this story gave her permission to tell her story and show off her work    
  I initially saw her in early March, a few months away from graduation from high school. She had already been accepted to Texas A&M University to pursue aeronautical engineering. She had been in a locked psychiatric facility for a month diagnosed with major depression and psychotic features. She was experiencing auditory hallucinations and was delusional. She was hospitalized for suicidal gestures.  Her brother, Chris, is a close friend of my older son, David, (Old Reg on IAP), both of whom go to Texas A&M University and are both are majoring in Engineering.  During lunch one day,  Chris relayed the symptoms that his sister was suffering from..my son told Chris that she may have PANDAS. That night, my son called me and asked if II would treat Chris’s sister. I agreed to.

  When I saw and evaluated lab tests revealed the presence of antibodies to her brain tissue and to streptococcal bacteria was positive. A MRI of the brain and EEG was ordered. The EEG was abnormal showing slowing of her brain activity and increased pressure in her spinal fluid and ventricles of the brain.  Upon physical exam, her tonsils and adenoids appeared were red, inflamed and appeared to be infected,  Following taking her clinical history a diagnostic interview, blood tests, EEG and Imaging of her brain, the diagnosis was confirmed. Within hours of receiving the lab results, I started on her on massive doses of antibiotics and once the infection was controlled, she was referred for a tonsillectomy to remove the source of the infection.

  She was of my more recent patients who saw one of my pen displays/collection at my office and stated was interested in pen turning.  Since both parents were in town during her treatment and her psychiatric symptoms were much better within a few days ….I asked her and her parents to come over to the house to show her how to make a pen. So I taught her and she was 

  Since I wasn’t turning and had stuff sitting around, I sent her home with lots of pen kits and blanks. Within a week of my medically clearing her for a return to school and home, she and her dad went to Woodcraft, bought a Jet 1221VS lathe and every tool she needed.  I’ve attached pictures that she has been sending of the pens she has made.  She is now a pen maker.

  She went back to school, caught up on her work and last week graduated from high school with high honors.  She is leaving for NASA’s summer space camp for the summer and then starts at Texas A & M University in the fall.  She is free from any symptoms.

  My PANDAS  patients,  even years after I treated them, will send me  text messages and e-mails of what is happening in their lives , invitations to graduations,  weddings  or birth announcement and now LOL…even  pictures of pens. 

  This semester… I have a patient with PANDAS, a beautiful model that graduated two weeks ago from University of Oklahoma’s law school.  I vividly remember having to leave in the middle of my wedding 14 years ago to get a SWAT team to back down as she was screaming in her front of her house brandishing a butcher knife and threatening her family. Needless to say…that did not go over well with my now in-laws, my parents and about 80 guests. :redface:

  Another young lady graduated two weeks ago from Texas A&M University with a Ph.D. in Psychology, while another young man finished a M.D. from Baylor Medical School and will be starting a residency in Surgery.  My first patient with PANDAS that I treated is now the owner/CEO of the largest roofing company in Houston, is married to an awesome young lady, and is the father of two beautiful little girls. I first saw him after his parents bailed him out of jail where he was incarcerated for assaulting three police officers.

  My 80 hour weeks are hard…  I don’t get enough sleep and exercise, get a chance to play with my youngest son or spend any time with my wife. I’m tired most of the time. Between my wife, Karen, and a dear friend and princess named Dawn, both advising me to slow down… I stopped taking new patients for the next three months to get back to making pens and recharge my batteries. As soon as I finish this post…..I’m headed to put up another shop light, order more pen stuff, and work on a kitless sitting on my shop bench for about 5 months.   Tonight, I’m playing X-Box 360 NASCAR and shoot some hoops with my son, watch a movie with Karen.

Despite all of the complaining above, during quiet moments in the early morning hours... a time when I used to make pens, I have a cup of coffee and feel like I made a difference in someone’s life. 

  I have missed you all.

  Doc​


----------



## PWL (Jun 9, 2013)

Bless you and thank you very much for your dedication. Welcome back. 

Paul


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 9, 2013)

First...We miss you too Doc!! Second, thanks for the info on PANDAS; having moved on from respiratory, I'm in the PA program in California. Going into family practice, I will be adding this to my Things-To-Look-Out-For-That-Most-PA's-Miss file. I have the benefit of working under a Professor at UCSF that has been around forever and we work amazing well together so I'm not allowed to miss much! 
This young lady has progressed is stellar fashion under your hand. There should be an award or commendation available to you for this level of dedication. Big high 5 Doc!!


----------



## peterborough66 (Jun 9, 2013)

Doc, I read your entire post, thank you for all of your efforts and dedication.

Derrick


----------



## terryf (Jun 9, 2013)

A true pioneer, thanks for all the effort Doc and thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## Gregf (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Doc. 
Have thought about you from time to time wondering where you were.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome back, Doc!!

NO DOUBT the IAP has missed your "morning pen"!!!

However, when your "day job" involves completely redirecting someone's life, or even convincing them NOT to end that life---pens are pretty irrelevant!!

Glad to hear you are going to be making a little more time for yourself---you are of no value to others when you have no energy to carry on!!

Thanks for the post and thanks for caring about others!!
Ed


----------



## jeff (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Doc!  That was a great post and I thank you for taking the time to write it. Fascinating stuff!

Welcome back, and I hope we can help your retain a little calm in your life as you're helping so many people.


----------



## Sawdust46 (Jun 9, 2013)

Wizard, the world is a better place because of you.  Where would your patients have ended up if not for your work?  Thank you for taking the time to share with us.


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 9, 2013)

A blessing to you.  Thank you for the work you are doing.  It is rewarding..... but like others have told you.......you need to take care of yourself before you burn out.

Get back to your pens.  Enjoy your family.  Recharge and continue making the changes you do.

Many "pats" on your back.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 9, 2013)

We really missed you Doc but it seems you have a higher calling.  Hope you can find a balance and join us more often. The world needs more like you.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 9, 2013)

You have been missed Doc! Read every word of your amazing story. Enjoy your time with your family...offline and on :wink::biggrin:


----------



## leaycraft (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome back- I know the feeling.  spent 30+ years in biomedical research (virology (slow virus and HIV)) while working full time as a Pathology Assistant .  Got caught in middle management and know Teach HS biology, and still work as a PA and am in process of setting up yet another Immunohistochemical section for the private lab where I work.
Gave up caching HS fencing this year after 10 yrs, and starting a second Masters so I can move up on the pay scale for retirement.

Since weve been there is there a tee shirt we can get LOL?


----------



## jyreene (Jun 9, 2013)

Stories are never long when they are worth it like yours. Glad you have been able to help those with PANDAS. Hope you find some time for your hobby but I know we understand how important healing someone is. welcome back!


----------



## mrburls (Jun 9, 2013)

Doc it is good to hear from you again. Missed seeing your morning creations. But after reading your message I can understand why you been gone. I met you at Curtis place for a get together and you seem like a caring man. The thing that stuck with me most after that meeting was how you reminded everyone over and over was SAFETY first in the shop. Hope you can balance things out in your life and continue helping other as much as possible. Wonderful work you are doing.

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## ctubbs (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome back Doc!!  People, especially medical professionals, with trouble shooting abilities, called diagnostics, are way too rare.  You are both blessed and cursed with that ability.  Even more rare, you have disregarded your own needs to help, no rescue, others from sure situations worse than death.  God has a special place in Heaven for you.  Thank you.

Charles


----------



## eldee (Jun 9, 2013)

Good to see you on the board!
That's very interesting work, and a really great story. I'll have to share this with my engineer daughter who's now into medical research.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 9, 2013)

Great post. Your a good man. Thanks for making a difference.


----------



## PenPal (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Doc,

Peter here when I read Pandas I immediately used this name that for me up till now resonated of Chinese animals that folks are completely infatuated with spending inordinate sums of money to protect and advance well I will always use the name Pandas in the medical form since I have expressed to you in the past you have a rare spirit of discernment, care and action indeed putting others in a higher situation.

Thankyou for introducing me and sharing your experiences, so many times I was tempted to communicate my concern for your absence but kept the faith you would be in touch with us again using the power of prayer to help you in the meantime.

Kind regards from Wilma and me my good mate.

Peter.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 9, 2013)

Read your post twice, once out loud to my wife. Talk about changing the world... It must be satisfying to change the course of someone's life. It must also bring a lot of pressure to want to help all that you can. Thank you for what you do.

It is important to listen to your wife. She sounds like she has a good perspective. Welcome back.


----------



## Harley2001 (Jun 9, 2013)

We need more like you Doc.thanks for want you do.glade you' ll get back.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jun 9, 2013)

I was just thinking about you today Doc. It was one of your Jeff Powell pens (Fall Leaves) that encouraged me to take the " next step" in pen turning after my first few months. Your pen work AND medical work are inspirational. Like the others, be sure to take some time for yourself.  Thanks for checking in and looking forward to seeing some new pens.


----------



## wiset1 (Jun 9, 2013)

So amazing, I'm so glad there's people like you in this world!


----------



## David Keller (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't post much here, but I have noticed an absence of your morning pens.  Kudos for the work you are doing, and I'm especially proud of you for listening to those in your life who've suggested you tap the brakes for a bit...  You've earned a bit of time to recharge.

I don't think PANDAS had been identified when I was in med school, and it's a bit removed from my orthopedic practice...  With that said, I'll file it away.  You know the old saying about uncommon maladies...  "You may not have seen it, but it's seen you"...  Thanks for the primer!


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome back.


----------



## redbulldog (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome back, I missed your pens and you. I will be praying for you and your work, and especially your health.
Very interesting article, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pete275 (Jun 10, 2013)

Welcome back Doc, thanks for doing what you do and thank you for sharing it with us.

Wayne


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Jun 10, 2013)

Simply....God Bless You and Thank You for Your Dedication.

Rick (mtgrizzly52)
<img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 10, 2013)

Doc,
It wasn't lengthy, but it was most certainly interesting.  I used to work in the Pediatric Clinical Research Department and treated a couple of children with this disorder.  Thank you for explaining your absence and for using your talent and energy to work for those unable to speak for themselves, educating the medical community and working to get the government and CDC to understand and accept your body of knowledge.
Thank you for your dedication and welcome back to the world of pen turning.  Nice to see you here.


----------



## BW Design Works (Jun 10, 2013)

Doc, Good to see you back on again! Listen to those that are close to you about taking a break every now and then. Before you know it time has past and your children have grown and you miss out on a lot of great stuff.  I look forward to seeing some new pens from you.


----------



## BradG (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi Doc
It's a privilege to know a great mind such as you. As many have said the world could do with more people on the same wave length. Colleges and universities can give out degree's,  but they can't teach you character like walking out of your own wedding to save someone else in need. A completely selfless act and one to be admired.

Its a pity your not a back specialist id have sent my wife over for a tune up. It's no good examining our marbles we lost them years ago !

Ive always been a believer of an act of random kindness , so its always great to hear of others tales and ventures doing their bit to change the world.

Keep well my friend, and enjoy your R&R

Brad & Jen


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 10, 2013)

That was an inspirational post Doc. I am sure it will touch many pen turners here, I know it touched me.


----------



## nativewooder (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes, Wizard, we have missed you and the "Morning Pen".  I am humbled by reading your story and know that you are Blessed for your efforts.  Most of us cannot say that we are definitely making a difference in so many lives in such a far-reaching manner.  Your wife and family must be extremely proud of you, despite being deprived of your company.  May your future be as bright as your story is moving! Thanks!


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jun 10, 2013)

God bless you Doc for your contribution to humanity.  I personally miss seeing your handy work.


----------



## raar25 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thankyou for everything you do and welcome back.


----------



## John Den (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello again.
Thanks and hope things get easier for you.
Kindest Regards,
John


----------



## Toni (Jun 13, 2013)

Doc~I read your post and I am not surprised in the least over what accomplishments you have made.  You are an amazing man!!  I miss you greatly.  You have helped so many people and been there for them as well.

I would love to catch up when you find the time

Hugs,
Toni


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 13, 2013)

Welcome back Doc!


----------



## tim self (Jun 13, 2013)

Welcome back!  And I thank God for people like you.


----------



## Robert111 (Jun 13, 2013)

Wonderful look at a fellow pen turner. Thanks for sharing your story. I think I understand the inner conflict you have in trying to balance all the demands in your life. You are making a good decision in taking a little time to do something for yourself. Those you love and those you heal will second that, I know. Your health is important to them. Be good to yourself.


----------



## Rounder (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Doc,
There is no greater love than to sacrifice one's own self for the good of others. You are an inspiration to mankind and a great example of what the human condition should be. Just don't forget the family. The time with your children will be gone before you know it. Just make family the first and last patient of each day.
God Bless You and Yours!


----------



## Tage (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you for your work with these children and families.  Having gone through a misdiagnosed illness with my own son (POTS), I can appreciate the struggle these families go through until they find people as dedicated as you and your team.  Enjoy your well-deserved break.


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Jun 19, 2013)

I enjoy seeing your pens, now I know that is not the only thing you are awesome at!  Looking forward to seeing more of your creations.

Also, I love the dust collector system...taped to a tripod...so much like something I would do!


----------



## knight_muzzleloader (Jun 20, 2013)

Very uplifting!  Thanks so much for your work!


----------

